# ezjail not starting jails at startup



## ecloud (Apr 4, 2020)

I followed the handbook section 14 to set up a few jails.  For a long time they didn't start up automatically when the system booted, though.  If I typed `/usr/local/etc/rc.d/ezjail start` or `service ezjail start` or `service ezjail stop` there'd be no output and it never finished.  But I could start up any specific jail: `service ezjail start tsdb` for example, or `ezjail-admin console -f tsdb`.  

It turned out that a file /usr/local/etc/ezjail/.notifier caused this.  I'm not sure how it got there, but moving it out seemed to fix that.


----------

